# Hardy Demon Smuggler



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Has anyone thrown this rod, and if so what did you think? Proving hard to find one in a shop. Mainly interested in 5wt.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

?


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I have the previous generation (circa 1988) smooth action and fast for the time - definitely moderate rod. I haven't thrown the newest version but I like (agree with) the Trident reviews in general.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, I never knew anyone made 6 piece rods.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

The original smuggler was a 7 piece. Fit up your shirt sleve comfortably between elbow and wrist... not that I ever tested that function. That rod, small reel and box of flies are always in my brief case when I travel.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wow, I never knew anyone made 6 piece rods.


I currently have a Cabela's Stowaway (6 piece) for travel. Had it a long time and it serves its purpose, and is great for the money. Just looking for something a little nicer. You can take these things with you anywhere, with no hassle.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd be curious if they made it in a 7-8wt and how it casts. Some years back, Redington made a rod called a Wayfarer in a 5 and also a 7pcs rod. It actually cased as good as one that Winston made but reasonably priced. But they no longer have one.

Pack rods can be a cool thing to have for those that travel a lot. I talk to guys who have them that get less hassle from the airlines, than a 4pcs rod and they claim that it's getting harder and harder to bring them with you on carry-on. But then again, I don't travel as much by air as some. But I've been hassled before flying to the islands commercially and they want to go thru everything and ask questions.  So who knows.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Bump. Anyone else have any info...

@Backwater I can tell you that the the Cabela's Stowaway is available in a 9' 8wt with a fighting butt. It has a relatively fast action but loads easily with true line weights. The 8'6" 5wt I have has been super durable. IMO it is slightly closer to a 5.5wt and not as true to wt as the 8wt. It does have some filler in the cork but nothing that I'd consider excessive for the price, and a cool looking carbon fiber/anodized reel seat. These things sell for about $150 and go on sale down to around $100 (sometimes less). I can't remember what I paid for mine but think it was around $100. It is a great beater that's easy to take anywhere you might find a pond or small creek.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cabela's Stowaway rods are on sale right now. $99 for the 8-weight


----------

